# Rehaciendo Multímetro Analógico DC



## max7845 (Ago 4, 2009)

Buenas hace tiempo me mandaron hacer un multímetro analógico DC en la uni y siempre tuve el problema con el amperímetro... y otra ves tengo que hacerlo.. haber que solución me pueden dar.. aqui le posteo las imágenes:

Diseño que hice: _(omitir el valor de las resistencias y la pila)_



Otro diseño que vi de otra *pag*:enlace, hay también explican otras cosas como las formulas y el suitcheo.. La imagen a continuación:



y bueno la resistencias salen de estas formulas:

*Amperímetro*







*Voltímetro*






*Ohmetro*






Donde *R = R1 =* la resistencia que nesecito, *ri =* la resistencia interna del galvanometro que es 2100 Ω y *im =* la escala del galvanometro de amperios es decir 100 µ a, la *E* del voltímetro es la escala que quiero hacer.. que si 10v, 20v, etc.. y la *E* del ohmetro es la tensión de una pila normal.. doble aa, etc.. y la *I* del amperímetro es la escala que quiera hacer, que si 100 ma, 50ma, etc..

*Edit:* El multímetro debe tener 3 escalas de voltios y amperaje y una escala de ohmios...


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

con un voltimetro tienes qeu hacer un amperimetro? es asi?

pues facil, con el voltimetro, mides la tension sobre una resistencia de bajo valor ohmico y alta disipacion de potencia, esta ira en serie con el positivo de la fuente o lo que sea.


----------



## max7845 (Ago 5, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> con un voltimetro tienes qeu hacer un amperimetro? es asi?
> 
> pues facil, con el voltimetro, mides la tension sobre una resistencia de bajo valor ohmico y alta disipacion de potencia, esta ira en serie con el positivo de la fuente o lo que sea.



Bueno con un amperímetro o un galvanómetro de amperios hacer un multímetro y el problema que tengo es en la parte del amperímetro, ahí también me falto decir.. que en ese multimetro tengo que hacer 3 escalas de voltios y 3 de amperios y 1 del ohmetro.. pero ahí se nota en la imagen.. la cuestión es que cuando lo entrego las escalas del voltímetro funcionaba bien y la del ohmetro igual, pero la del amperaje me funcionaba una sola y no podía hacer funcionar las otras dos me dava un error estraño.. pues como un error de suitcheo.. no tengo idea... a ultima hora lo acomode para que funcionar bien solo esa escala del amperaje..


----------



## max7845 (Ago 6, 2009)

Creo que le truco del amperímetro es hacerlo en serie y no en paralelo.. como en esta imagen:



Lo único que tengo que ver es como hacerle el switchaje individual a cada escala del amperímetro... voy a estar probando en el protoboard haber si me funciona..


----------



## zyanya03 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hola me gustaria saber si te salio el multimetro es que yo tengo que hacer uno pero no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo y la pag que pusiste no la abre si pudieras pasarme la info te lo agradeceria mucho!!!


----------

